# Can't disable thermal throttling in BIOS. Options?



## TRWOV (Apr 14, 2013)

Trying to get the most of a 1090T on an Asus M5A78L-M LX PLUS. Not exactly a board made for OCing but I've managed to get 3.84Ghz (240x16).

The deal breaker is that *once the chip hits 45C it downclocks to x4 for 5 seconds* then goes back to x16  so about 1/3 of the time the PC is crunching it runs at x4. In my experience, this could be corrected easily by *disabling thermal throttling in the BIOS but the M5A78L-M LX PLUS doesn't seem to have that option.*

Is there a way to stop the throttling in Windows? 

Specs: 
1090T + CM Hyper 212 Plus
Asus M5A78L-M LX PLUS (http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A78LM_LX_PLUS/)
Antec Earthwatts 380
W7 x64

Bios settings:
CnQ: disabled
Turbocore: disabled
LLC: Auto
C1E: Disabled
SpreadSpectrum: N/A 
Thermal Throttling: N/A
Quiet fan: disabled
ACC: All cores +12%
Hardware monitor - CPU temp: Ignore
Bios version: 1303 (latest)

Windows settings:
Power options: High performance
AMD chipset 13.1 drivers

Anything I'm missing??? How can I stop this behavior?


----------



## Bunchies (Apr 14, 2013)

i know this doesnt help your problem but Spread spectrum n/a?

on some boards there's hidden settings in the bios. there's different combinations

mine was hitting Ctrl+F1 right when you get in the bios. idk if the thermal throttle would be hidden on your board. but disable all power saver settings in bios and set win7 to max performance in power options just to test


----------



## FR@NK (Apr 14, 2013)

Are you sure its thermal? 45C is pretty low. See if your vrms are getting too hot.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 14, 2013)

Just tested at stock clocks (3.2Ghz) and it does the same thing. I don't have a thermometer but CPUID HM reports board temps at 50C (TMPIN0) and 38C (TMPIN1). Not sure where the sensors are.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2013)

What does the actual thermal sensor on the CPU say?

You are probably hitting the OCP built into your cheapo board by overclocking a chip that sits near the current limit of that board stock.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 14, 2013)

It does the same at stock clocks. >45C = x4 multi for 5 sec.







At stock clocks the throttling kicks in after the 5th IBT loop (max core temp is always 46C). At 3.84Ghz it starts throttling after the second IBT loop.





ctrl + F1 in BIOS didn't reveal any other options. Under "hardware monitoring" you can set CPU temp as "Ignore" but it doesn't change anything.

The board has "Asus EPU" built in but supposedly you need to install the software for it to work (I didn't install it).


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't think there is anything you can do.  The board is throttling the CPU to protect the VRM from over current, the thermal monitoring on the board is to protect from overheating, but I don't think you can disable the protection for the VRM.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 14, 2013)

so it seems... maybe I should undervolt and see if I can at least get it to not throttle at stock clocks.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2013)

The board only supports a 95w chip according to asus's site. I imagine you wont be able to undervolt enough to grt tyat 1090t in check.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 14, 2013)

The PLUS variant supports 125w CPUs. http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A78LM_LX_PLUS/#specifications

The regular LX doesn't: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A78LM_LX/#specifications

Going to try undervolting and I'll fire a message to ASUS as I didn't find anything after reading the manual and FAQ.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 14, 2013)

Completed 10 IBT loops with 235x14.5 (3.4Ghz) @ 1.306v without throttling. Tmax = 43C. 

I'll run 100 loops to see if it holds up as I'm going to crunch 24/7 on this.


----------



## FR@NK (Apr 14, 2013)

You could try AmdMsrTweaker to disable the throttling. Seems that board wasnt meant to pull that much power. You should make sure the vrm area is being cooled adequately. In your screen shot above hardware monitor shows 140watts of power from the cpu; that could mean 160+ is going into the vrms.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 14, 2013)

Just read the 1090T specs and it seems that Vcore should be 1.25v(???) Apparently, if left at AUTO the board sends lots of juice to the CPU (HW monitor reports 1.368v).

Running 235x14.5 @ 1.26v ATM

edit: 10 loops completed. I'll try to hit 3.6Ghz next.

edit2: no good. Seems like 3.5Ghz is about the max the board will do without throttling. Running 235x15 @ 1.28v now.


----------

